# Dragonfly Wings



## Dejan (Nov 14, 2011)

Took this photo yesterday with Canon 450D and reversed kit lense  

 
Dragonfly Wings by Day5leepeR, on Flickr


----------



## TheFantasticG (Nov 14, 2011)

Very neat.


----------



## orionmystery (Nov 15, 2011)

Love shot...


----------



## AH_WU (Nov 24, 2011)

very clear shot. Wonderful  shot.


----------



## Dejan (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks people


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 30, 2011)

That is SO COOL. Almost looks like we're looking through stained glass or something.


----------

